# اعلان حب



## ahmed hasan (25 أغسطس 2007)

بقترح ان يكون فى موضوع اسبوعى و تكون المشاركة فيه اجبارية بأنها تعادل 10 مشاركات اخرى مثلا لان المواضيع المشتركة هتفيد الجميع و هتعمق حب المسيح فى قلوبنا.


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*

مشاركة اجبارية؟
لا يوجد شئ اسمه اجبار في المسيحية أخي الحبيب.. و المواضيع مالية المنتدى بشكل عام
اي نوع من المواضيع الي تريده؟


----------



## veansea (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*

مش فاهمه قصدك يا محمد حسن


----------



## jim_halim (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*



عنوان موضوع حضرتك (( إعلان حب )) 

لكنك تتكلم فيه عن موضوع المشاركة فيه تكون ( بحسب ما فهمت )  إجبارية !! 

طب و هو فيه إجبار في الحب ؟؟


----------



## ahmed hasan (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*

قد اكون قد اسأت التعبير و لكن ما قصدته هو ان نطرح موضوع او موقف من حياة السيد المسيح ويقوم كل عضو بتحديد ما استفاده من هذا الموقف و اختلاف افكارنا سيؤدى لاختلاف فى تحديد افضل ما فى الموقف و سنستفيد جميعا من ذلك و بالنسبة لكونها اجبارية فلم اقصد اللفظ تحديدا و لكن عندمل يتعلق المر بمحبة المسيح يكون من الواجب ان نشارك جميعا فمن لايريد ان يتكلم عن المسيح الذى وهبه الحياة عن اى موضوع اخر يحب ان يتكلم.فهو اجبار الحب الذى ينبع من اعماق القلب و اسف مرة كمان على عدم التوضيح وشكرا للجميع


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*

أطرح موضوعا من عندك وليشارك فيه من يجد أنه يريد أن يشارك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*

انا بقترح موضوع كيف اصبح شخصية مميزة بين الناس


----------



## ahmed hasan (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعلان حب*

فكرة رائعة خاصة لو استوحينا اجابتها من تعاليم السيد المسيح خاصة ان هذه الصورة المميزة بين الناس ستنعكس على المسيحية ككل وارجو ان تبدأ انت بالاجابة عن سؤالك .ربنا يرعاك


----------

